# Bridgeport horizontal setups



## DMO (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been wondering how to do two horizontal setups with the Bridgeport mill. 
1) Attaching and squaring the horizontal mill arbor (and turret) with the table,
2) Squaring the right-angle quill adapter with either the X or Y axis.
It seems to me that the right-angle spindle accessory would require near total perfection for some operations.
Dave


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave,

The Bridgeport right angle attachments have a machined spot on the side just for that purpose. Run an indicator along that and call it good.

Tom


----------

